
Reached 1001 PH upvotes without getting any batch – Our learnings - Michael_Sieb
https://blog.typestudio.co/product-hunt-learnings/
======
PaulHoule
How does success in product hunt relate to success with a product?

To what extent do "product-loving enthusiasts" overlap with people who will
buy your product?

I get the impression that that person (the author) is concerned with self-
esteem and upvotes are the currency of that.

On the other hand, to make a sustainable business where you can deliver the
product to people you will concern yourself with cash as a currency and the
discussion is going to concern an entirely different constellation of objects.

Cocaine bypasses the motivational systems in your mind by targeting a
population of 20,000 or so neurons in the brain. The "learning" that it gives
you is that cocaine makes you feel you increased your utility function. If
you're a really good student you'll understand what happened and learn "don't
do cocaine."

Social media is like that.

------
Michael_Sieb
Sharing some learnings and insights from our Product Hunt launch.

What is your suggestion on how the PH algorithm rates upvotes?

What are your experiences with launching on PH?

